
Escher Sketch - jaytaylor
http://levskaya.github.io/eschersketch/
======
alevskaya
Author here - If I thought people were going to rediscover this old project I
might have invested some time in redoing the UI, apologies for the crudeness.
I was inspired to make a quick plane-symmetry sketching tool after being
inspired for years by islamic pattern art, but much more could be done in this
direction, especially with a proper vector tool. I highly recommend "The
Symmetries of Things" [http://goo.gl/1zzZjz](http://goo.gl/1zzZjz) for a
mathematically deep, readable and well-illustrated coverage of symmetry.
"Islamic Design" [http://goo.gl/UCkRSa](http://goo.gl/UCkRSa) for a beautiful
intro to the amazing designs one can achieve exploiting symmetries.

------
lifthrasiir
I'm actually more impressed with polyHédronisme [1] linked from that page.
Great.

[1]
[http://levskaya.github.io/polyhedronisme/](http://levskaya.github.io/polyhedronisme/)

~~~
alevskaya
Yeah, topological operators are just amazingly cool and are deeply related to
subdivision surfaces and many other beautiful parts of geometry. I'd recommend
checking out the mathematical sculptor George Hart (whose work introduced
these operators to me) [http://goo.gl/zrKAEK](http://goo.gl/zrKAEK), as well
as Wenzel Jamnitzer's beautiful "Perspectiva Corporum Regularium"
[http://goo.gl/2WKcyN](http://goo.gl/2WKcyN)

~~~
tobr
Here are the links without going through Google's URL shortener:

[http://www.georgehart.com/sculpture/sculpture.html](http://www.georgehart.com/sculpture/sculpture.html)

[http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/2009/08/jamnitzer-
perspecti...](http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/2009/08/jamnitzer-
perspectiva.html)

------
smoyer
Cool ... when I first started playing with it, I found I could make Spiro-
Graph like art. Then I had to see how it worked and with just a few more
circles of the mouse, I had a solid black pane.

Some engineers will never be artists ;)

~~~
jrometty
don't count yourself out yet! art is expression, and i'd bet you are good at
some form of self-expression, even if you don't really think of it that way.

~~~
philipov
Emphatically agree. Programmers are code artists practicing self-expression in
the same vein as the architect of a building. And when they get too clever for
their own good, it just as quickly devolves into creating a space that's
hostile to its inhabitants.

------
namuol
Awesome! I tried making something like this a few months ago[1] but never got
around to finishing it (tiling is busted and performance is pretty terrible):
[http://lou.wtf/patturn/](http://lou.wtf/patturn/)

Wallpaper groups are really neat. I especially love the p3 and p6 groups.

~~~
logicrook
Is it supposed to be a Malevich? (FF45, Linux)

~~~
namuol
Probably not. I don't know art history; wontfix. ;)

------
phantarch
I really want to draw in red and blue, then find some of those cheap 3D
glasses and see what the result looks like. Very neat program.

------
geyang
author is a synthetic biologist who had two first author Nature publications.
Super awesome dude.

------
widdma
Inkscape's tile-clones allows you to do this. It's great fun and gives you the
full power of vector graphics.

------
Dangeranger
It's incredible what beautiful designs can be created with such simple
tessellations.

------
chtoric
Really cool. The source code from the creator, Anselm Levskaya, is on github:
[https://github.com/levskaya/eschersketch](https://github.com/levskaya/eschersketch)

------
jimbokun
Cool but...what's it doing?

~~~
FloydB
Its creating tessellations in the style of M.C. Escher. I was searching for
something like this after seeing this video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcc56fRtrKU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcc56fRtrKU)

------
looki
Unfortunately it doesn't seem to perform well in Firefox. Both on my Windows
desktop and Linux laptop I get about 2 FPS, whereas it's perfectly smooth in
Chrome on both. Really fun, though!

------
yzh
This is cool. Reminds me of this Islamic art game too:
[http://www.engare.design/](http://www.engare.design/)

------
KuhlMensch
:+1: [http://imgur.com/53VQUS0](http://imgur.com/53VQUS0)

------
mavci
This is awesome! I can't stop drawing, please help!

